

Ask HN: Front End Developer or Web Developer? - tal_berzniz

What sounds better?<p>For me, a web developer also does backend (can do it in node.js these days) and front end work (SPAs).<p>People told me web developer sounds like a web master of the 90s?<p>What do you think?
======
michaelpinto
Web developer sort of implies a jack of all trades, but master of none. It
sounds 90s because it's very similar to Webmaster which now has a bad rep for
the same reason. Keep in mind that the 90s was an era where you could know
everything, and that just doesn't exist anymore in one person.

Front end developer is nicer because it implies that you're a specialist and
can work as part of a larger team. Also the web is so much more complex than
it was in the 90s due to the number of things you need to know well and the
wide range of browsers and platforms that are available.

